# Ideen für ein Logo  bzgl. Taschenlampen und LEDs



## liquidbeats (22. August 2006)

Guten Morgen,

Ich benötige ein paar Ideen für ein Logo welches sich in den Kopf einer Webseite einbinden lässt. Ich habe schon so allerhand sachen Probiert, aber irgendwie passt nichts so wirklich. Daher wollte ich einfach mal Fragen ob hier nicht evtl. jemand ein paar anregende Ideen dazu hätte 


Grüße


----------



## ShadowMan (22. August 2006)

Hi!

Könntest du uns denn mal zeigen was du schon probiert hast und vor allem um welche Seite handelt es sich? Welche Farben sollten dafür verwendet werden? Geht es um Maschinenbau oder Hochzeiten? 
Ich denke du verstehst was ich meine... *g*

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

